# ما هو علاج المس الشيطاني ؟؟



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ما هو علاج المس الشيطاني ؟؟​ 
*تم تغير عنوان الموضوع .... المشرف*​


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ما معني المس الشيطاني أولاً *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> ما هو علاج المس الشيطاني ؟؟


هل تقصدين سيطرة الشيطان على الانسان !؟

العلاج هو : المسيح .هو الكيان الوحيد الذى انتهر الشياطين بقوة ، وكانت تخشى منه وتهرب ولا تصمد امامه .​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ما معني المس الشيطاني أولاً *​


ممسوس من الشيطان .
=
فيه قوى شيطانية
= 
فيه أرواح نجسة أو شريرة أو ما شابه !!​


----------



## emad62 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مفيش حاجه اسمها مش شيطانى*
* ده معتقد غير مسيحى*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

[QUOTEهل تقصدين سيطرة الشيطان على الانسان !؟
][/QUOTE]
نعم أقصد ذلك تماما ولكن عذرا منك .. فأنا شاب و لست فتاة!



> العلاج هو : المسيح .


.
لا يا أخي .. المسيح ليس العلاج بل المسيح هو الهدف ..
فعندما يكون الإنسان ممسوسا من الشيطان .. فهو يحاول أن يرجع للمسيح ويعود مؤمنا لكنه لا يستطيع أبدا" .. لماذا ؟؟
لأن الشيطان مسيطر عليه أصلا"
فما هو العلاج إذا"؟؟


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> ممسوس من الشيطان .
> 
> =
> فيه قوى شيطانية
> ...



*التلاتة عكس بعض فكل واحد حالة *

*المس الشيطاني -كمفهوم علماني- .... لا وجود له في المسيحية*

*القوي الشيطانة .... موجودة .... وهي الأعمال الخارقة للطبيعة التي يقوم بها البعض عن طريق تحالف مع قوي الشر ... كما كان يفعل سيمون الساحر وعرافة سليمان وغيرهم*

*الأرواح النجسة ... موجودة أيضاً وهي حالة دخول لبعض الأرواح النجسة لسكني أجساد البشر ,,,, ذكرت كثيراً في الكتاب المقدس وأكثرها شهر مريم المجدلية ومريض قرية الجدارين*

*وفي كل الأحوال عرجهم الصلاة والصوم ..... وطبعاً يسبقهم إيمان كامل بالرب يسوع*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

emad62 قال:


> *مفيش حاجه اسمها مش شيطانى*
> 
> *ده معتقد غير مسيحى*​


 يا شباب .. أنتو شو بدكم بالمصطلح .. تناولوا روح المصطلح وليس جسده .. بمعنى .. ارموا المصطلح جانبا .. وفكروا بجوهره و بعلاجه!!
طيب .. لا تزعل يا أخي عماد 
بدلا من كلمة ( مس شيطاني ) .. ضعوا بدلا منها كلمة ( سيطرة شيطانية ) أو ( قوى شريرة ) أو ( قوى ظلام ) أو ( أرواح شريرة مظلمة ) أو أي شيء يودي لنفس المعنى !


----------



## عاطف ياهو (9 سبتمبر 2011)

_الشيطان هدفه ضرر الانسان ....   وعلاجه الذهاب للكاهن ... او الصلاه بايمان لله _


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *التلاتة عكس بعض فكل واحد حالة *​
> *المس الشيطاني -كمفهوم علماني- .... لا وجود له في المسيحية*​
> *القوي الشيطانة .... موجودة .... وهي الأعمال الخارقة للطبيعة التي يقوم بها البعض عن طريق تحالف مع قوي الشر ... كما كان يفعل سيمون الساحر وعرافة سليمان وغيرهم*​
> *الأرواح النجسة ... موجودة أيضاً وهي حالة دخول لبعض الأرواح النجسة لسكني أجساد البشر ,,,, ذكرت كثيراً في الكتاب المقدس وأكثرها شهر مريم المجدلية ومريض قرية الجدارين*​
> ...


 أنت بتخوفني يا أخي...!!!
ليكون في داخلي أنا حاجة شريرة جديدة لسا ما اكتشفوها علماء الدين و الأرواح ..
الله يستر !!:t7:


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> لا يا أخي .. المسيح ليس العلاج بل المسيح هو الهدف ..
> فعندما يكون الإنسان ممسوسا من الشيطان .. فهو يحاول أن يرجع للمسيح ويعود مؤمنا لكنه لا يستطيع أبدا" .. لماذا ؟؟
> لأن الشيطان مسيطر عليه أصلا"
> فما هو العلاج إذا"؟؟


*أخي الغالي .... أنت الأن في محل سائل .... فألتزم بدورك فقط*
*الرب يسوع هو العلاج أيضاً كما أنه الهدف .... وتذكر قوله .... أنا هو الرب شافيك*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _الشيطان هدفه ضرر الانسان .... وعلاجه الذهاب للكاهن ... او الصلاه بايمان لله _


 الصلاة لم تنفع أبدا في الحالة التي أتحدث عنها ..
وافترض يا أخي عاطف أن هذا الشخص غير قادر على الذهاب إلى الكاهن ؟؟
فهل عندها لا يوجد علاج فيذهب للانتحار مثلا ؟؟ أم أنه يوجد علاج آخر ؟؟
من فضلكم .. رجااااااء الإفادة في هذه الحالة


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> أنت بتخوفني يا أخي...!!!





راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> ليكون في داخلي أنا حاجة شريرة جديدة لسا ما اكتشفوها علماء الدين و الأرواح ..
> الله يستر !!:t7:


*لا يكتشف نفس الإنسان الا الإنسان نفسه*​​


----------



## emad62 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> يا شباب .. أنتو شو بدكم بالمصطلح .. تناولوا روح المصطلح وليس جسده .. بمعنى .. ارموا المصطلح جانبا .. وفكروا بجوهره و بعلاجه!!
> طيب .. لا تزعل يا أخي عماد
> بدلا من كلمة ( مس شيطاني ) .. ضعوا بدلا منها كلمة ( سيطرة شيطانية ) أو ( قوى شريرة ) أو ( قوى ظلام ) أو ( أرواح شريرة مظلمة ) أو أي شيء يودي لنفس المعنى !


 


* بص حضرتك *
* نعم فى شيطان *
* نعم فى سحره بسخرون الشيطان*
*نعم يستطيع الشيطان ان يؤذى شخص ما*
*لكن الشيطان لا يستطيع ان يسيطر على الانسان*
*ايضا لا ننسى الامراض النفسيه*
* اعراضها *
*ا لعامه يظنون انها مس او هذا الشخص شطانراكبه او حاجه زى كده*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> *أخي الغالي .... أنت الأن في محل سائل .... فألتزم بدورك فقط*​



هذه هي الحالة التي يمر بها شخص أنا أعرفه تماما.. فكيف أساعده ؟؟


> *الرب يسوع هو العلاج أيضاً كما أنه الهدف .... وتذكر قوله .... أنا هو الرب شافيك*


صدقني يا أخي وعن تجربة شخصية ( مع شخص أنا أعرفه تماما )
لم يستطع أبدا أن يعود للرب يسوع ولم يشعر بلذة الإيمان حتى أنه صلى كثيرا و قرأ بالإنجيل كثيرا لكنه لم يشعر برغبة أبدا بذلك بل فعل هذه الأشياء غصبا عنه لكي يتطلع الله إليه و يغيثه .. ولكن لم ينفع ولم يغيثه الله .. فماذا يفعل ؟؟​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

emad62 قال:


> *بص حضرتك *
> 
> *نعم فى شيطان *
> *نعم فى سحره بسخرون الشيطان*
> ...


يعني قصد حضرتك هو :
أنو احتمال يكون الإصابة بمرض نفسي خطير بدلا من قوى شيطانية ...
أو بمعنى آخر ..
قصد حضرتك هو : احتمال يكون المرض نفسي مش روحي .. ولكن هذا المرض النفسي أثر على الروح ..فيجب أن يكون علاج المرض هو علاج نفسي مش روحي ؟؟ كده قصدك ؟؟


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي الغالي ..... صدقني في حالة من تتكلم عليه ....*
*الصلاة هي ذي الأهمية الكبري الصلاة والصوم فقط .... وليس عن طريقه هو بل عن طريق أحبائه المحطين به *
*فهم يرفعون الصلوات لأجله ,,,, كي يتخلص ويعبر من تجربته بسلام *

*وصدقني أطلبوا الرب بصدق وهو سيكون موجود وسعمل فيه وبه *​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أخي الغالي ..... صدقني في حالة من تتكلم عليه ....*​
> *الصلاة هي ذي الأهمية الكبري الصلاة والصوم فقط .... وليس عن طريقه هو بل عن طريق أحبائه المحطين به *
> *فهم يرفعون الصلوات لأجله ,,,, كي يتخلص ويعبر من تجربته بسلام *​
> 
> *وصدقني أطلبوا الرب بصدق وهو سيكون موجود وسعمل فيه وبه *​


طيب .. من فضلك أخي ولو بعدت شوية عن مسار الموضوع لكنها تبقى خدمة منك للمسيح له المجد ....
هل أدعو أي شخص مسيحي للصلاة أم الأشخاص التقيين ؟؟​


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طيب .. من فضلك أخي ولو بعدت شوية عن مسار الموضوع لكنها تبقى خدمة منك للمسيح له المجد ....
> 
> 
> هل أدعو أي شخص مسيحي للصلاة أم الأشخاص التقيين ؟؟​


*يعني أيه ؟*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

هل أدعو أي شخص مسيحي للصلاة( من أجل الشخص الذي أعرفه ) أم الأشخاص التقيين فقط ؟؟


----------



## emad62 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> يعني قصد حضرتك هو :
> أنو احتمال يكون الإصابة بمرض نفسي خطير بدلا من قوى شيطانية ...
> أو بمعنى آخر ..
> قصد حضرتك هو : احتمال يكون المرض نفسي مش روحي .. ولكن هذا المرض النفسي أثر على الروح ..فيجب أن يكون علاج المرض هو علاج نفسي مش روحي ؟؟ كده قصدك ؟؟


 





*تمام الله ينور عليك*​


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> هل أدعو أي شخص مسيحي للصلاة( من أجل الشخص الذي أعرفه ) أم الأشخاص التقيين فقط ؟؟


 
*بالتأكيد واحد مسيحي .... بس مش أي مسيحي *​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

emad62 قال:


> *تمام الله ينور عليك*​


 طب .. ممكن أخي تقترحلي بعض الأمراض النفسية التي يُحتمل أن يكون قد أُصيب بها الشخص الذي أنا أعرفه من خلال تجسيدي لشخصيته ؟؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بالتأكيد واحد مسيحي .... بس مش أي مسيحي *​


 قصدك مسيحي تقي؟؟​


----------



## Philoxinos (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبّة الربّ معك أخي المبارك*​*قد تكون هناك أسباب عديدة ليسيطر الشبطان على الإنسان:
1- أعمال السحر وهي تؤثّر متى كان المسحور غير مؤمنٍ وبعيداً عن الله.
2- بسبب خطيّةٍ كبيرة. فيسمح الله بتأديب الإنسان.
3- الكفر بالله ورفضه (ليرحمنا الربّ)، وهي أعظم خطيّة.

فلذلك ينبغي معرفة السبب. فإن كان الأمر بسبب خطية أو تجديف فليقدّم عنها توبة وندامة كاملة (في أغلب الأحيان الإنسان يكون واعياً في كثيرٍ من الأوقات، وأحياناً قد لا يشعر بوجود الشيطان بعلامات ظاهرة، فالحالات مختلفة).
قد تكون هناك استجابة فورية، أو قد لا تكون، بحسب مشيئة الله، وبحسب كمال التأديب والغاية من العقاب.
ولكن على كلّ الأحوال يجب التقدّم لكاهنٍ عارف، (مع وجوب الإيمان، سواء من الشخص نفسه أو من أهله وأصدقائه) والله هو من يكمّل الأمور.

سأصلّي اليوم عن الشخص الذي تكلّمت عنه
ليبارك الربّ حياتك
*


----------



## mm4jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

لاتتوهم المرض مش كل واحد عنده مشاكل او مضايق يقول عندي مس

لان الكل عنده مشاكل وانا نصحتك من قبل


----------



## emad62 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طب .. ممكن أخي تقترحلي بعض الأمراض النفسية التي يُحتمل أن يكون قد أُصيب بها الشخص الذي أنا أعرفه من خلال تجسيدي لشخصيته ؟؟


 


*بص حضرتك *

*فى مرض اسمه هلاوس *
*سمعيه وبصريه*
*المريض يتخيل انه سمع اصوات من السما تقوله امل كذا*

*ممكن تؤدى بيه الى الانتحار*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (10 سبتمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> اي مرض؟
> عموما الامراض النفسيه لها انواع ولها اسباب
> وعلاجه جزئين
> جزء من خلال العقاقير والادويه مثل عقار البروزاك وجزء من خلال جلسات العلاج النفسي او الروحاني


 مش أنت قولت


> لاتتوهم المرض مش كل واحد عنده مشاكل او مضايق يقول عندي مس


أنا أقصد علاج مشكلة الشخص الذي أعرفه .. ما هو ؟؟ هل علاجها نفسي ؟؟


----------



## Philoxinos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

> لكن الشخص الذي أتكلم عنه .. قد أدمن على مشاهدة الصور و  الأفلام التجديفية الجنسية .. فنجس الله في نظره .. وشوهه بطرق جنسية شنيعة  ( طبعا من خلال المشاهدة لتلك الأشياء) .. ولكنه قد تاب عن هذه الأشياء و  أراد أن يعود لربه و كما قلت لك فقد صلى كثيرا و قرأ الإنجيل كثيرا ولكن  الرب لم يستجب له فلم يشعر أبدا هذا الشخص بلذة الإيمان و لم يشعر بالراحة  عندما كان يقرأ الإنجيل أبدا بل كان يشعر بالضيق عندما يصلي أو عندما يقرأ  الإنجيل و كان يشعر بأن قلبه مُقسى و بأن وضعه ميؤوس منه .. فهل هذه هي  إرادة الله بأن يعاقبه لهذه الدرجة ؟؟


*أخي الحبيب من الواضح أنّ ما حصل مع هذا الشخص هو بسبب ما اقترفه من خطايا بحقّ الله، والله أراد تأديبه فسلّمه إلى ما هو عليه، ولربّما لم يكتمل التأديب بعد في نظر الله.*



> وماذا تقول يا صديقي .. إن كان أهل هذا الشخص غير تقيين بالمرة .. بل بالعكس يكفرون ويجدفون بالله في كثير من الأوقات ؟؟


*وهذا يؤكّد بالأكثر على أنّ التاديب لم يكتمل بعد، إذ لم يتب أهله ويفطنوا لحال ابنهم، وهذا أمرٌ غريب لم أشاهده مع أناسٍ آخرين قد انسحقوا أمام الله لينجّي أحباءهم.*



> فما هو الحل .. رجاء أنقذوني لأنه شخص عزيز على قلبي جدا .. وهو قريب من نهايته .. فماذا يفعل ؟؟


*الأمر في كامل الجدّية، ولا يجب اهماله. فقد يودي لهلاك انسان نفساً وجسداً. فعلينا بدايةً أن نصلّي لهذا الأمر، وأنصحك أخي كما قلت لك مسبقاً أن تريه لكاهنٍ عارف، إن كان بإمكانك ذلك، فعليك أن تحاول أقصى ما لديك من قدرة.
كما وعليك أن تعزّي هذا الشخص وتشجّعه بأنّ خلاص الربّ القريب، وبأنّه لن يتركه. وكلّ ما عليه أن يستمر في الصلاة ريثما يفتقده الله.

ولكن أخي الحبيب قد لا يكون هذا الشخص ممسوساً من الشياطين، وإنّما واقع في حالة نفسية من اليأس سمح الله بها، فعليك حينها إرائته لطبيب مختص، بالإضافة إلى الإرشاد الروحي من قبل كاهنٍ عالمٍ بحالته.

وبالمقابل علينا أن نعلم حقاً إن كان هناك تدخلٌ شيطاني، فأرجو منك توضيح حالته: فهل هو يرى كوابيس ومناظر معيّنة، سواء في النوم أو اليقظة. وهل يُرى في منزله أمورٌ غريبة كعقارب وحيّات، أو حركاتٍ غريبة وما شابه.*


----------



## mm4jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> مش أنت قولت
> 
> أنا أقصد علاج مشكلة الشخص الذي أعرفه .. ما هو ؟؟ هل علاجها نفسي ؟؟


يبقي يبدا بالعقاقير بعد استشاره الطبيب طبعا

لانها بتقلل حالات التوتر والخوف المصاحبه للمشاعر السلبيه اللي بتسبب الحزن

ويبدا بعمل جلسات استشاريه مع اخصائي نفسي وهي بتجيب نتايج احيانا


----------



## mm4jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

وزادت اوي دلوقتي الامراض النفسيه مش عارف ليه
لدرجه ان عيادات الاخصائيين بقت بتشتغل ليل نهار


----------



## mm4jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

وبناء علي انك عاوز علاج نفسي فابحسب خبرتي يبقي دواء البروزاك

مع تعلم شي اسمه (البرمجه العصبيه اللغويه) nlp

اعمل سيرش ولو عاوز معلومات اخري ابقي قولي


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*أعتقد نكتفي بالغلق ..... فالموضوع تمت الأجابة عليه *​


----------

